# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  تلفزيون مطور للمصابين بـ(ظمور الشبكية)

## نبراس،،،

تلفزيون مطور للمصابين بـ(ظمور الشبكية)





لندن: «الشرق الأوسط» 



يحاول الباحثون عن طريق حسابات كومبيوترية جديدة تعزيز جودة الصور التلفزيونية، بحيث
يمكن لأولئك الذين يعانون من تنكس الشبكية البقعي (ضمور الشبكية) التنعم بها، لان هذا
الامر هو من الامور الصعبة بالنسبة اليهم. والمرض هذا شأنه شأن العديد من المعوقات 
البصرية يجعل الصور على الشاشة تبدو مهزوزة ومشوهة. وغالبا ما تضيع التفاصيل الدقيقة.
لكن الباحثين في معهد ستيفنز لابحاث العين قاموا بتطوير برنامج جديد، يتيح للمستخدمين
استغلال التباين في الصورة، لانتاج صور معززة بشكل خاص لأولئك الذين يعانون من تنكس الشبكية. 

ويقول إيلي بيلي استاذ طب العيون في كلية الطب التابعة لجامعة هارفارد: لقد كان سعينا
هذا هو لتطبيق حسابات كومبيوترية لمعالجة الصور في جهاز التلقي الخاص بفك الرموز.
ومن شأن هذه الحسابات ان تمكن زيادة التباين في تفاصيل محددة للأحجام. 
وكان الباحثون قد ركزوا عملهم على المرضى الذين يعانون من تنكس الشبكية البقعي الذي
يرتبط بتقدم السن، وهو مرض حيث تصاب «البقعة»، وهي جزء من العين المسؤولة عن
النظر المركزي الحاد، بالتلف. واستنادا الى المؤسسة الاميركية لتنكس الشبكية البقعي،
فإن اكثر من 10 ملايين اميركي يعانون من هذا المرض الذي غالبا ما يترك الذين يصابون
به بنقطة مركزية عمياء في العين. وغالبا ما يصبح باقي النظر مشوشا ومهتزا ويصبح من
الصعب جدا على الاشخاص ان يشاهدوا التلفزيون، او حتى قراءة الصحف، على حد قول 
مارك او دونوغيو مدير عيادة كومنولث افينيو التابعة لكلية نيو انغلند لامراض العين والبصر، في
حديث له لمجلة «تكنولوجي ريفيو» الاميركية، الذي اردف قائلا: هذا امر جديد ومثير. 
ويقوم بيلي ومجموعته حاليا بتشغيل البرنامج الجديد في كومبيوتر في مختبرهم، لكنهم 
يتوقعون استلام نظام نموذجي شيدته «أنالوغ ديفازيز» في ابريل المقبل. 
تعزيز ملامح الصور 
* وكانت مجموعة بيلي قد اكتشفت ان المرضى الذين يعانون من تنكس الشبكية 
لا يستطيعون تسلم موجات عالية التردد في الطيف المرئي، مما يتركهم غير قادرين على
رؤية التفاصيل الدقيقة. الا انه ولاعطاء المرضى فرصة افضل للتمعن في الصور، قام 
الباحثون بتصميم نظام كومبيوتري من شأنه زيادة التباين بشكل خاص على مدى من
الترددات الموضعية التي يتمكن معاقو النظر من رؤيتها، وهي الموجات الترددية 
المتوسطة والمنخفضة. واخيرا يقول بيلي: ان النظام يقوم بتعزيز تباين الصورة، والنتيجة 
تصبح التفاصيل الدقيقة اكثر دقة ووضوحا. 
ويمكن تعديل درجة التباين من قبل المستخدم بالاسلوب ذاته الذي يقوم احدهم بتغيير
ارتفاع صوت التلفزيون، مستخدما اداة التحكم عن بعد (الريموت كونترول). ويشبه دونوغيو 
النظام بموازن الاستيريو، ولكنه هنا مخصص للعيون، مما يتيح لمشاهدي التلفزيون 
موالفة الصورة للوصول الى ادق تفاصيلها. 
ولقياس كمية تعزيز الصور الي يفضلها الافراد، قام الباحثون اخيرا بدراسة، مستخدمين 
24 مريضا مصابين باعاقات بصرية، مقابل ستة اشخاص يتمتعون بنظر سليم.
وقد جلس هؤلاء امام التلفزيون لمشاهدة فيديو مدته اربع دقائق وهم يقومون بتعديل
مستوى التباين بأجهزة التحكم عن بعد. ووجد الباحثون ان جميع المشتركين في البحث،
حتى الاشخاص من ذوي النظر السليم، رغبوا في الحصول على بعض التعزيز، كما انه 
في اغلبية الوقت اختاروا المعدل ذاته من التعزيز سواء كانوا يشاهدون مشهدا مظلما، او حدثا
سريعا، كما يقول بيلي. (وكانت كمية التعزيز التي اختاروها تتماشى مع شدة فقدان النظر).
وقد يتحول هذا النظام في يوم من الايام الى نوع من الخبرة، او التجربة المثمرة عن طريق
تسهيل قيام المشاهد، او المشاهدين، باختيار ما يحلو لهم من اشكال، او اشخاص 
محددين من المشاهد المعروضة والتركيز عليها، بدلا من التركيز على المشاهد برمتها، كما



يقول توم او دونيل الاستاذ المساعد في معهد هاميلتون للعيون في جامعة تينيسي. ويأمل بيلي بادخال النظام هذا في النهاية بخيارات لائحة الوظائف والمهام (مانيو) الخاصة 




بالاجهزة التلفزيونية، وبذلك يكون للاشخاص خيار رؤية مشهد معزز، كخيار ذوي
السمع الضعيف في طلب العناوين الخطية في أسفل الشاشة.
م/ن

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
مشكووور قـــــــــمي
طرح رااائع واختيار موفق 
اطروحااتك دااائما مميزه وذات قيمه 
احسنت وبارك الله في جهووودك الطيبه 
خيي ننتظر جدييييييييدك بشووووق 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
> اللهم صلي وسلم وزدوبارك على محمدوعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
> 
> مشكووور قـــــــــمي
> طرح رااائع واختيار موفق 
> اطروحااتك دااائما مميزه وذات قيمه 
> التميز يكمن بوجوودكم 
> احسنت وبارك الله في جهووودك الطيبه 
> خيي ننتظر جدييييييييدك بشووووق 
> ...



فرح 
كل الشكر لكم ولتوااصلكم 
تقبلو تحياتي
دمتي بخيير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 يعطيك العافيه ..

وان شاء الله هالتطورات تفيدهم ..

بارك الله فيك ..

طرح موفق ..

كل المودة

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> وان شاء الله هالتطورات تفيدهم ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> طرح موفق ..
> ...



 
 شبكة الناصرة
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله يعطييك العاافيه 
وانشاء الله يستفيدوو من هذا التقد م
 دمت بخيير

----------

